# Skip Bayless rips Cuban/Mavs



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Bayless ESPN Article 

Wow. Somewhere deep inside I knew that the national media would find a way to dis-credit the Mavs if we win this series. Looks like Skip Bayless is getting a head start. Unbelieveable. 

My favorite part...


> In Game 3 they fouled out two-time MVP Tim Duncan, and Dallas won 104-103. In Game 4 they fouled out All-Star Manu Ginobili (who had scored 26 points in 24 minutes, including 4-for-4 on 3s), and Dallas won in overtime to go up 3-1 in the series.


Thats funny, I was under the impression that the players commited the fouls. According to our buddy Skip, they went out of their way to foul out Duncan in Game 3 and Gino in Game 4. Interesting.


----------



## spursgospurs (Apr 26, 2006)

More "conspiracy" BS. Just let the men play the damn game. They know what they need to do.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im beginning to get angry with all of these excuses. Both teams played great games but the better team one in the end. Thats all there is to it.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

It's an obviously ludicrous article, but Skip seems to not realize he's flaunting his own idiotic disregard for the rules. Look here:



> But was that a reason to treat him with no more respect than Erick Dampier in Game 3?


He's basically saying "damn the rules because we're talking about Tim Duncan." You know, I've read the NBA rule book and I don't remember ever seeing anywhere that certain players are supposed to get more respect than others in a game. Skip goes on to bemoan what he implies is preferential treatment yet at the same time bemoans the officials for not giving Duncan preferential treatment. It's so absurd it's laughable.

A foul is a foul, Skip, no matter whether you hail from mighty San Antonio or the lowly Dallas Mavericks. You know, it would be extremely easy to put together a tape of probably 2 dozen plays from this series where Duncan has leaned into a stationary, vertical defender who wasn't reaching in and received the benefit of a foul call. Where's Skip's outrage at all those?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> It's an obviously ludicrous article, but Skip seems to not realize he's flaunting his own idiotic disregard for the rules. Look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mavericks_Fan again.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Skip Bayless is a clown. He hates every Dallas based team because the Dallas area ran him out of the metro area because he kept spewing garbage. He not only hates Dallas, but he hates all Texas based teams. He IS from a state north of the red river, you know. I would not take anything from this clown serious.


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

How is Mark Cuban different from the other owners?

Mark Cuban is a FAN!

From a fan stand-point, he's incredible.

From other team perspective, he's a troublemaker....

To me, he's the man who put together our mavs today, and I'll be his homer til the cows come home... (this is rather fitting considering we are all in Texas!)

:banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I e-mailed Skip and reminded him 1) I read his spare column in the Morning News and 2) Duncan had a heck of a game 5 as the officials were very kind to him, at the expense of Diop and Dampier.

He's a whip. He still talks about Spud Webb dunking over him. I'm not sure I would tell anybody about that, personally.


----------

